# Follow up calls after submitting a bid



## chev2500plow (Nov 27, 2007)

After you submit a bid do you do a follow up call if so how long do you wait?
Thank you


----------



## JK828 (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't do any follow up calls for bids. We are busy enough that I will not chase work and I don't want to seem desperate to get the job. If a potential customer has questions or concerns about your bid, they will contact you. I will however do follow ups on our jobs to make sure customers are happy and that the service we provided whether construction or snow removal met their expectations and needs.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

From the time you mail to a phone call about a week.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

what if they tell you that they are still waiting on a few more bids to come in and it could be a couple of weeks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

dfdsuperduty;581195 said:


> what if they tell you that they are still waiting on a few more bids to come in and it could be a couple of weeks


Quiz them on it. See what price they are thinking of and bargain with them


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

It could be a couple of things
Either they are being nice and they did not choose you or they are waiting on someone to bid cheapier than you. Either way I would say Good Luck, but keep looking.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

I dropped off a bid at the holiday in express last thursday the "property manager" was a real pita and asked me why I was dropping the bid off so early in the year and that they wouldn't be signing anything until the end of october. I then told him that bid was good for 30 days and that at the end of october the price would go up due to supply and demand of service. So aside from me venting i have no clue what my point is besides that it is amazing how some of these idiots think that we are going to beg them for their business and that we don't need to plan ahead.:realmad::realmad:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

dfdsuperduty;581297 said:


> I dropped off a bid at the holiday in express last thursday the "property manager" was a real pita and asked me why I was dropping the bid off so early in the year and that they wouldn't be signing anything until the end of october. I then told him that bid was good for 30 days and that at the end of october the price would go up due to supply and demand of service. So aside from me venting i have no clue what my point is besides that it is amazing how some of these idiots think that we are going to beg them for their business and that we don't need to plan ahead.:realmad::realmad:


So people think they are going to be ripped off if they sign to early ,most of the time it costs them more in the end because they are scrambling to find someone and it costs them more in the end.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I have got contracts because of the follow-up. Like grandview said, you get a chance to talk when they are looking at your numbers and work it out a bit over the phone if need be.

At the same time, when we first were starting out and desperate, we bid a couple lots that were huge and we overbid them. Instead of just telling us that we were out to lunch, he told us for 5 weeks that they were still deciding. We called once a week. All he had to do was tell us the truth and we would have been so much better off. 

I will never understand why people are not just honest.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

I know this is an old thread, but is it rude to ask how much the winning bid was when you do a follow up?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Since you didn't get it ,ask. I just got back a signed contract that I mailed out in Aug. i had forgot about it it came back signed .


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

JeffNY;616483 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but is it rude to ask how much the winning bid was when you do a follow up?


I will typically ask why if it was awarded to someone else (which it usually is), and then i'll ask for a rough percentage of how far off our price was.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

The guy that just sits back doesnt get the job. You have to ask for the sale. If not your competition will


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Although its freaking hard we try to call back 5 times b4 we give up, call backs show that you are interested in their business. And always ask why you didn't get the job, make notes and rebid next season.


----------

